# Grand Rapids Michigan show



## iggyworf (Feb 4, 2016)

*27 February 2016* (Saturday) *Grand Rapids, Michigan* – *26th Annual West Michigan Anitque Bottle Club Show & Sale*  at the Fonger American Legion Post, 2327 Wilson Avenue, S.W., Grand  Rapids, Michigan 49534, Saturday 10:00 am – 2:00 pm, No early admission.  Setup: Saturday 8:00 am – 10:00 am, Admission $3, *West Michigan Antique Bottle Club*


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2016)

Not a bad show. Lots of people. Little from my town outside of milk bottles. All sorts of odd items, too, like railroad stock certificates back to the 1850s and an 1840s blood-letter.


----------

